# Therapy Dog International Test Questions



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

pixyia said:


> 1. Do we need to bring him to any class before the test?


Elliot and I are preparing for the Delta Pet Partners evaluation test. We attended a Canine Good Citizen class and Elliot received his certificate. The Delta exam is based on the CGC with extensions, so the class was an excellent way to prepare for the test.


> 2.Can I bring a bait in test? ( such as a toy)


No, toys and treats are not allowed, but you can give unlimited praise and encouragement.



> 3. Is there any special intensive at home training we should do before the test?


The AKC book "Citizen Canine" has some good exercises to prepare for the exam.


----------



## pixyia (Nov 1, 2011)

jimla said:


> Elliot and I are preparing for the Delta Pet Partners evaluation test. We attended a Canine Good Citizen class and Elliot received his certificate. The Delta exam is based on the CGC with extensions, so the class was an excellent way to prepare for the test.
> No, toys and treats are not allowed, but you can give unlimited praise and encouragement.
> 
> The AKC book "Citizen Canine" has some good exercises to prepare for the exam.


Thanks so much


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My four year old golden has been a Delta Society Pet Partner for over a year and he passed TDI several years ago so I am very familiar with both tests. TDI is basically the CGC with a couple of other things - most Therapy Groups where I live require Delta because of this. Also Delta requires retesting every two years.

Based on the questions you are asking, it doesn't sound like your dog is ready to take the TDI test. I would suggest taking a CGC class in your area in preparation for the test.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Both of my goldens are Therapy Dog Inc (as opposed to Therapy Dog International) dogs. I think the classes are important because they help them learn how to deal with all the different components. Our trainer also worked with us to teach *us* proper behavior while working in different venues. She also prepared us for how to deal with cranky folks at retirement homes and how to read people a little better. Our test actually required us to make to visits to the retirement home nearby and she had to observe us and our dogs to make sure we worked well as a team and were respectful of the people we were visiting with.


----------



## pixyia (Nov 1, 2011)

rhondas said:


> My four year old golden has been a Delta Society Pet Partner for over a year and he passed TDI several years ago so I am very familiar with both tests. TDI is basically the CGC with a couple of other things - most Therapy Groups where I live require Delta because of this. Also Delta requires retesting every two years.
> 
> Based on the questions you are asking, it doesn't sound like your dog is ready to take the TDI test. I would suggest taking a CGC class in your area in preparation for the test.


Thanks for the suggestion. We saw the Delta test too, it looks more difficult than TDI. TDi looks alike a good starting point for us. 
We are thinking take a shot first, only costs $10 anyway. If he could pass, thats great, if he couldnt, the result will give us some suggestion which area he need to work harder on. Either way would be a gain for us. We consider TDI certificate as a starting point for his training.


----------



## pixyia (Nov 1, 2011)

fostermom said:


> Both of my goldens are Therapy Dog Inc (as opposed to Therapy Dog International) dogs. I think the classes are important because they help them learn how to deal with all the different components. Our trainer also worked with us to teach *us* proper behavior while working in different venues. She also prepared us for how to deal with cranky folks at retirement homes and how to read people a little better. Our test actually required us to make to visits to the retirement home nearby and she had to observe us and our dogs to make sure we worked well as a team and were respectful of the people we were visiting with.


 
Thx so much for the information. : 

SInce there is a test opening in few days locates very close to us, and costs $10 only, we will take a shot first. It will be great if he passes. It would be a learning expirence even he fail. We will not be disapointed or lose any faith on him. We understand it would be completely our fault if he fails.

hmmm, last minut registration, go to exam without too much prepariation, wow, it so sounds like a thing I would do when I was in school. I hope my baby shares my supreme luck on all examinations and pass the test. :yuck:


----------



## Chaoticnot (Aug 14, 2011)

Pixyia - how did your dog do in TDI testing?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Since you mentioned a tennis ball obsession, I just thought I'd mention that since many older people use walkers, and many of those walkers have tennis balls on the bottoms for easier sliding, you may want to try to curb that obsession if you plan to have him do therapy work with senior aged people!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My dogs have their TDIs. The test is lots like the CGC with a few added elements like people in wheelchairs, oxygen tanks, crutches etc. There is a "Leave It" part of the test. Definitely take a CGC class and pass that test first.


----------

